# Bin über den Lenker und habe meinen Hals verrengt



## buechner (22. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vor 2 Monaten im Teutoburger Wald über den Lenker abgestiegen und hatte zunächst starke Schluckbeschwerden, die nach 3 Wochen aber Gott sei Dank wieder weg waren. Bis heute kann ich meinen Hals aber noch nicht wieder voll drehen, beim Röntgen des Halses hat man nichts festgestellt. Das nervt echt. Richtig "locker" bin ich bei der ersten Fahrt auch nicht wieder gewesen, habe nun irgendwie Angst beim Fahren, aber jetzt ist die Saison ja erst mal vorbei.

Gibts Tipps - alte Haus(frauen)rezepte....

Gruß ANne


----------



## Dämon__ (22. November 2013)

buechner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin vor 2 Monaten im Teutoburger Wald über den Lenker abgestiegen und hatte zunächst starke Schluckbeschwerden, die nach 3 Wochen aber Gott sei Dank wieder weg waren. Bis heute kann ich meinen Hals aber noch nicht wieder voll drehen, beim Röntgen des Halses hat man nichts festgestellt.



Prellungen dauern sehr lange...


> aber jetzt ist die Saison ja erst mal vorbei.


du meinst die Sommersaison  jetzt kommt die Wintersaison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buechner (22. November 2013)

Was ist denn "lange"?


----------



## Dämon__ (22. November 2013)

das kann bis zu mehreren Monate gehen...


----------



## Mausoline (22. November 2013)

Osteopathie

Magnesium

Vitamin D


----------



## Son_of_Thor (22. November 2013)

Vielleicht ist ja wirklich etwas aus der Reihe, ob man das immer so erkennt...wenn man einen guten Arzt hat, am besten Sportmediziner kann der einem da oft mehr sagen.

Ich habe da auch Probleme das bei mir schnell mal was "rausspringt" und muss das auch wieder an seinen Platz bringen lassen.

Daher mein Tipp, mal einen Sportmediziner oder ja Osteopathen wobei man da schon wirklich den passenden finden muss, das ist alles nicht so einfach

Mein Hausarzt ist nach München der bei mir alles immer in die Reihe gebracht hat, jetzt hab ich nach 1 Jahr endlich Ersatz gefunden.

Also nicht den Mut verlieren, das wird schon.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## martin2608 (22. November 2013)

vielleicht kann dir CranioSacrale Therapie (beim Physiotherapeuten oder Osteopathen) helfen!


----------



## Onnni (1. Dezember 2013)

Traumeel, in der Apotheke rezeptfrei zu bekommen. Alle 3 Stunden eine, für 2 Tage. Hat unserer Familie bei Stauchungen/Prellungen immer geholfen. Ist irgendwas pflanzliches. Gute Besserung.


----------



## buechner (1. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt nehme ich erst mal Magnesium, der 2te Termin mein Orthopäden hat jetzt mit einer Überweisung zum MRT geendet, das ist dann in 1 Woche. Deinen Ratschlag nehme ich ergänzend gerne mit auf. Ansonsten soll es hier in der Gegend noch einen OSteopathen der auf Hals spezialisiert ist, das ist dann auch noch eine Option. Lg anne


----------

